# I made a web page please have a look



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hay guys i made a web page today as i was bored please have a look by copy and pasting this link and leave your comment (i was so bored at work)

Home - ninja the chihuahua


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

that's a cute site.... thanks for sharing!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

jan896 said:


> that's a cute site.... thanks for sharing!


your welcome thanks for looking


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing I have been wanting to make one. I do our Church web site. well I did we had to sadly leave our church. maybe i will use same company you did.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Thanks for sharing I have been wanting to make one. I do our Church web site. well I did we had to sadly leave our church. maybe i will use same company you did.


Recomend it it such a good site and its free and so easy to use i love it


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for looking


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

cute site! webs is awsome for a website x


----------



## andrea11 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for sharing..


----------



## chi-warrior (Jul 20, 2011)

Ninja look cool, one day I will be ninja when I finish my ninja lesson.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Looking good its fun web designing you will always look to change it slightly as you gain more skills.


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

you did a great job, looks very nice, looking forward to seeing more on there, have fun with it.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I wish I had the ability to create something so quickly and do a good job too like you did! Very cute. I like the picture of her sleeping and hiding her face.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sam, it's adorable.  Good job!

Now Dollie needs a page.


----------

